# More shooting vids.



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

I've uploaded about 5 more short vids of me shooting.

They'll be done uploading within the hour






Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice form! That release looks really good from my angle and looks like you are figuring it out. Very nice slingshot I almost bought one of those but then I resisted and bought another D1


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I watched a couple of the videos but didn't see any fork hits. Did you end up finding the issue?


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Upon reflection from today's shooting, here's what I noticed the most

- point of impact is very high at 30 ft. I have to aim nearly 1' lower to hit where I want

- still not consistent shot to shot. I think this is due to my release. I watched the ATO vid on release and im going to try to incorporate a few ideas.

- 1842 tubes don't seem as powerful as flat bands. They also were less accurate. It could be I have them setup wrong, or I just suck.

- I had 3 fork hits. Much less than before but I wish I knew what caused them. (Probably release)

- sno berry tea from peace tea tastes great

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

I know we talked about cuffs a few days ago. You have cuffs on that shooter?

Rich


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hermit said:


> I know we talked about cuffs a few days ago. You have cuffs on that shooter?
> 
> Rich


I put cuffs on the tubes. The tibes were not lasting very long due to me having frame hits

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

